# Excursion



## GG-1 (Jan 15, 2011)

To: [email protected] From: "Andy"

Subject: [PCL] 2011 Passenger Excursion

Pacific Railroad Society will be running a special train from Los Angeles to Bakersfield on April 2-3, 2011.

This will be a once in a lifetime trip over Tehachapi Pass and the famed Palmdale Cutoff, both rare mileage.

The cost is only $329 for a round trip coach seat on this trip, hotel in Bakersfield not included. For a trip of this magnitude, that is an incredible price. For more information visit PRS on line http://www.pacificrailroadsociety.org/excursions/index.html


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow this car will be running with Amtrak's full dome! I wish I was on the west coast I'd break open the piggy bank for a trip like that!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 20, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I wish I was on the west coast I'd break open the piggy bank for a trip like that!


Hmmmm. Fare's kinda steep (forget upgrade, and BFD hotel could be done with Choice points), but it IS a round trip. The big deal, think I, is that the route between L.A. and the Tehachapis is completely different from the one taken by the Coast Starlight detour I rode in June '08 (which was same as Metrolink, L.A-Lancaster, then on to Mojave, etc.).

All considered, this really looks like a Team Whooz railfanning opportunity, and it's penciled in. We covered Cajon pretty well on one of the Razing Arizona returns last year, it just so happens that we cased Tehachapi in bad weather a couple weeks ago, and good photo ops are known for both passes. Desert running is what it is.

Should make for a fine weekend road run, and thanks, GG-1, for the heads-up.







Southbound BNSF intermodal at Caliente, north side of Tehachapi pass, 1-8-11. Train will swoop through a curve of about 180 degrees before heading up the 2+% grade in the distance.
​


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm interested in doing some one-off excursions but I'm not very clear about how these things actually work or how to tell if they're a good value or not. Is this a competent and dependable group to go with? Is the trackage especially interesting for more than a short while? Are there likely to be delays or cancellations that I'd need to be prepared for?


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 20, 2011)

daxomni said:


> I'm interested in doing some one-off excursions but I'm not very clear about how these things actually work or how to tell if they're a good value or not. Is this a competent and dependable group to go with? Is the trackage especially interesting for more than a short while? Are there likely to be delays or cancellations that I'd need to be prepared for?


Aloha

I have never done an Excursion. Friends of mine love the area. The notice came from a source that I have known for more than 5 years. Hope this at Whoozon1st comment above also helps.


----------



## Alice (Jan 21, 2011)

daxomni said:


> I'm interested in doing some one-off excursions but I'm not very clear about how these things actually work or how to tell if they're a good value or not. Is this a competent and dependable group to go with? Is the trackage especially interesting for more than a short while? Are there likely to be delays or cancellations that I'd need to be prepared for?


The group is legitimate. They have a small museum and a little rolling stock. The trackage is definitely interesting. If you were in the area, I'd say to drive it first so you know where to locate yourself for highlights. Lacking that, I suggest your favorite rail map. Ideally, I'd say you want to be in the dome (if it is in your budget) if the dome will be last car on the train. That's because you'll want to be in the last car for the horseshoe. There are also great grades, tunnels, a loop, cute small towns (some rather dead now) and beautiful scenery. Oh yes, take a scanner, passenger trains running on busy freight routes generate much interesting radio traffic. Delays are likely, cancellations possible but less so.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 21, 2011)

The PP (previous poster) mentions to bring a scanner...

UPDATE: I had posted questions here, but decided to start a new thread. SORRY!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 25, 2011)

Alice said:


> Ideally, I'd say you want to be in the dome (if it is in your budget) if the dome will be last car on the train.


According to the excursion announcement, all passengers - starting at $329, r/t, including box lunches - will have access to Amtrak's sole remaining dome car, Ocean View. $200 upgrade to a private dome - likely last car on the train - would include premium food and beverage service.

The Pacific Railroad Society is not only legit, it's OLD. Began in 1936, and has been doing excursions just about as long.

Excursion value is a fairly subjective thing, and everybody uses their own criteria in deciding whether a given trip is worth shelling out, taking time off, what have you. The Tehachapi pass is exceedingly rare passenger mileage. Before the Coast Starlight detour in '08 there hadn't been a scheduled passenger train over the line in about 30 years (several since). The Cajon pass is not rare passenger mileage, strictly speaking (two Southwest Chiefs a day), but riding over it in broad daylight is pretty unusual - excursion territory.

In my view Tehachapi is by far the more scenic part of this upcoming excursion, but Cajon is no slouch, and the desert running on the Palmdale Cutoff is rare passenger mileage too (I like desert scenery from the train, but it's not so hot for railfanning). In my view the scenery is interesting for the excursion's entire run. You couldn't tell that by many of the railfans aboard the CS detour train, though (it was crawling with foamers), most of whom seemed to be making the trip just so they could say they'd done it, and scenery be damned - playing cards, kibitzing, huddled over scanners - until we neared the Tehachapi loop.

For some idea of Tehachapi scenery: Coast Starlight Tehachapi Detour, 6-22-08. Notes: A shot of the Tehachapi depot shows it after destruction by fire (kids playing with fireworks). It has now been rebuilt and is open. The detour route omitted Cajon pass entirely, departing L.A. through the San Fernando Valley to Santa Clarita to Palmdale/Lancaster (same as Metrolink).






Coast Starlight train 11 waits at Caliente to meet CS train 14, from which shot was taken on approach to Caliente, 6-22-08. Same location, different perspective, as pic posted above.
​


----------

